# Red Dot sight for Muzzleloaders?



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would like to get a Red Dot sight for my 50 cal. Omega. I haven't decided which one to get. I unfortunately have a tight budget, so I cant afford a $300 sight. My question that I need help with is this:

1. Which sights have you guys seen (that are affordable) that do well on a muzzleloader?


Suave'


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You don't need a $300 red dot scope!!! I bought a $35 BSA off eBay and have used it for a couple years, even moved it over to a shotgun for a kids turkey gun one year...works just great!


----------

